# 1941 Huffman Cadet



## Real Steel (Mar 16, 2013)

*1941 Huffman*

Google comes up with zero results for a Huffman Cadet bike.  The whole experience shoots down what I thought was a sure thing..."if something exists, then the internet contains something about it".  So I thought.

Yet, the bike stands here in front of me.  Its clearly unrestored and in darn nice shape, it has a killer patina, and it says 'Cadet' on the badge.  

I'm turning to the members of The Cabe in hopes of reconnecting the past with this bike.  Does someone know who sold 1941 Huffman built bikes under the name 'Cadet'?  I hope there is an expert out there that can help.  

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 16, 2013)

Very nice bike, im not good with info on this bike but i think a mounth ago someone found one of these bikes as well and posted it up as well . Best of luck and im sure someone on here will help you info for sure!!!


----------



## OldRider (Mar 16, 2013)

Talking to Scott S., our resident Huffman guru he says it was likely badged for a small Mom & Pop hardware store somewhere. In those days if you ordered a certain number of bikes you could get your own badge made up........in the end the customer is always right  Most definitely not a run of the mill common badge.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Cadet*

I like it! If you decide to sell it please consider a PM to me. Thanks, Mark


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 17, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Talking to Scott S., our resident Huffman guru he says it was likely badged for a small Mom & Pop hardware store somewhere. In those days if you ordered a certain number of bikes you could get your own badge made up........in the end the customer is always right  Most definitely not a run of the mill common badge.




That makes some sense- Cadet would be a pretty generic name and difficult to Trademark or associate with a particular brand. There are Cadet bikes from other brands, Cadet bike speedometers, etc. On the other hand, a local jobber might not care about that if they had a particular name or design the liked.

Nice, clean bike.


----------



## bike (Mar 17, 2013)

*what is pictured next to it in the first picture?*

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm??


----------



## Real Steel (Mar 17, 2013)

bike said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm??




Pictured next to the Huffman is a 1931 Auburn Cabriolet.  For me, old cars came before old bikes.  This particular car actually belongs to my boss.  It's uncanny how the Huffman and Auburn paint jobs compliment each other.


----------



## Real Steel (Mar 17, 2013)

SirMike1983 said:


> That makes some sense- Cadet would be a pretty generic name and difficult to Trademark or associate with a particular brand. There are Cadet bikes from other brands, Cadet bike speedometers, etc. On the other hand, a local jobber might not care about that if they had a particular name or design the liked.
> 
> Nice, clean bike.




I think the 'Cadet' name was used with bikes from Higgins, Hawthorne, and Colson.  I hope the Cadet name is not so generic that I'll never find out who actually sold this bike in 1941.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2014)

*more pics from new owner*



Real Steel said:


> I think the 'Cadet' name was used with bikes from Higgins, Hawthorne, and Colson.  I hope the Cadet name is not so generic that I'll never find out who actually sold this bike in 1941.




I found this post and bumped it with more pics and some questions, Who Sold this New? Serial # 49353 C 
Original for sure forks that do not look like any Huffman forks I.ve seen?? 
Grey painted drop centers and fender braces that look right to the bike but "Don't match color" to my wife...
What tires? I'm thinking John's US Royal Blackwalls.   Thanks for input.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 27, 2014)

*Great looking bike*

Great looking bike.  I was eyeing it for a while but never pulled the trigger.  Are you going to bring it out the the next coasters ride, I'd love to see it in person.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2014)

*CC ride in Oct.*



Robertriley said:


> Great looking bike.  I was eyeing it for a while but never pulled the trigger.  Are you going to bring it out the the next coasters ride, I'd love to see it in person.




I doubt it for this month as it is my wife's Birthday that Sunday. I will bring it out there soon to show n ride....


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2014)

*wheels*

The wheels and fender braces are grayish...What is "Grey" paint called in catalog?  Fill us in here; inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 23, 2014)

the 41 catalog only refers to them as "enamelled and striped" but other ads from other years refer to the silver painted rims as "aluminized".


----------



## Intense One (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice bike!  Looks similar to my 1939 Huffman Pacemaker........let's go cruisin' image.jpg (229.0 KB)  image.jpg (140.2 KB)p image.jpg (314.1 KB)


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2014)

*Thanks Scott*



37fleetwood said:


> the 41 catalog only refers to them as "enamelled and striped" but other ads from other years refer to the silver painted rims as "aluminized".




Aluminized Paint. My headlight works if I "Play" with it, but the switch doesn't do anything....


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2015)

So I tore it apart to put in fresh grease and change the sprocket. 
I bumped this thread since it is about my Cadet; started before I owned it. It's pretty special to me 
I am "personalizing" it to what I like to ride. Enjoy!



37fleetwood said:


> the 41 catalog only refers to them as "enamelled and striped" but other ads from other years refer to the silver painted rims as "aluminized".


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2015)

I got it tore apart this morning and repacked and then I got a call to go to work so I did that came home and finished it. 





I changed the front sprocket to a 22 tooth  but it looks the same but it rides really nice. Saved the original one with the original bars and neck I took off with the original grips. 





I guess this proves that I just can't leave anything completely alone when it's mine.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Great looking bike.  I was eyeing it for a while but never pulled the trigger.  Are you going to bring it out the the next coasters ride, I'd love to see it in person.




I plan on riding it to the Shelby invasion to show what a great-looking bike Huffman built at that time. It is my personal best looking original from Ohio. 
I rode it down to the pier and along the beach for Father's Day. 





I will probably ride it with one of my recovered seats on it  trying not to wear out the original.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 22, 2015)

I've said it before but it bears saying again, That is one beautiful bike!
I'm glad you got it, it deserves to be loved and ridden!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> I've said it before but it bears saying again, That is one beautiful bike!
> I'm glad you got it, it deserves to be loved and ridden!




I do love it.
I took the original seat off and put a recovered Troxel on and took it for a 50 mile ride today to the cyclone coaster Shelby invasion. It rides real nice with the smaller sprocket up front; specially with the hills and into the wind. 





My cadet was also the only Huffman bike in the Lake Forest parade with the cyclone coasters on fourth of July. 





It is really a very beautiful bike and I am happy to have it.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2015)

I still don't know who sold this Cadet "New" but it rides like new.
I spent most of my day yesterday riding it along Newport Beach.
A great day riding this beautiful original.



Real Steel said:


> I think the 'Cadet' name was used with bikes from Higgins, Hawthorne, and Colson.  I hope the Cadet name is not so generic that I'll never find out who actually sold this bike in 1941.













Another descriptive term I heard: "Window-shade" tank....


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 19, 2015)

Very cool! Great looking bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2015)

So...I have rode this now long enough to figure out the girls sprocket that I switched is bent. The chain gets tight and then loose; consistently.
How does that happen? Can not be from pedaling... could it??
It makes me want to sell it....timing. This bike is awesome; I sure could use the $money$ I spent to get it....
What To Do??
https://vimeo.com/146244422
Cleo is not amused


----------



## Iverider (Nov 19, 2015)

I bent the chainring on my Iver slightly by getting too torquey with it climbing hills. I just bent it back and it was fine. From then on I made a concious effort to NOT power up hills standing on the pedals if it were a long climb.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Nov 28, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> The chain gets tight and then loose; consistently.
> How does that happen?




I have a bicycle repair book that was written in the 1940s that explains this. When the chain is in the tightest spot, you put a block of wood on the chain at the front of the sprocket and smack it with a hammer. You have to have the chainguard off. What's likely happened is that the sprocket isn't centered on the crank. Hitting the sprocket (on the edge where the chain is, not on the flat face) helps center it again as it slides back a very small amount.


----------



## reginald (Nov 30, 2015)

If it were the crank, wouldn't the chain tighten with every  revolution of the crank?  It seems to be sync'ed to every revolution of the chain.  Could you have a frozen/damaged link on the chain that fails to mesh with the sprocket teeth that is causing this?  I hope it's an easy fix, as I hate to see you and it separate.........be like splitting up Timmy and Lassie.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Chainring Troubles....*



reginald said:


> If it were the crank, wouldn't the chain tighten with every  revolution of the crank?  It seems to be sync'ed to every revolution of the chain.  Could you have a frozen/damaged link on the chain that fails to mesh with the sprocket teeth that is causing this?  I hope it's an easy fix, as I hate to see you and it separate.........be like splitting up Timmy and Lassie.




Wow, Thanks!
The chain is in great condition; like the rest of the bike... so it's not that. The ring I changed is suspect because...I switched it. If the crank is bent; its from me pedaling that small ring faster than "most" girls would. I need to take it apart again and "Table" the ring to see, and make it flat.
I needed clearance for the FF tires; and love an Easy Rider.... I am waiting right now; but mostly because I would rather RIDE than work on old bikes....


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 30, 2015)

You probably should have stayed with Schwinn bikes.

They don't have these issues.

(Lol)


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2016)

Larmo63 said:


> You probably should have stayed with Schwinn bikes.
> 
> They don't have these issues.
> 
> (Lol)



I let her go... to a friend that will love her like I did...thanks Don.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 10, 2016)

You sure did and I love her! I rode her both days last weekend! Oh, it wasnt the chain giving you problems Mark, it was the Bearings in the Crank!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 10, 2016)

Shes as good as new! Got a pair of Xbars, jewel grips and a nice set of Goodyears!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2016)

I am really glad to see she is getting loved ... great city back drop.



Photo taken by Schwinndoggy


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 7, 2016)

Don, love it when we have "bike play days" on the greenway. These two got along great!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2017)

Bump with more fresh pics from Don aka 
@schwinndoggy
Such a beautiful bike


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for posting these @tripple3! This is after finally acquiring an actual Huffman crank bearings/hardware set and a new set of skins from @John! I think that is an actual Johns ND 12 tooth on there! She rides like a dream!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 27, 2017)

Bump this bike is For Sale... @schwinndoggy 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/41-huffman-cadet-long-tank.114902/


----------

